# Bulmudo?



## majlee95 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello, I am new here, although I have been browsing through for quite some time. I am looking up information on Bulmudo and have had no luck as all the websites/books/videos are in Korean. From what I have gathered, Bulmudo was brought to the Korean monks by Buddhist monks from China. It would help greatly if anyone on this forum took this art/had some information.


----------



## Miles (Jan 21, 2005)

Are you sure you are using the correct term?

I thought "seonmudo" or sometimes spelled "sonmudo" was Korean Buddhist martial art.

Good Luck!

Miles


----------



## majlee95 (Jan 21, 2005)

I found this on another forum:

"Sonmudo/Bulmudo is another art that uses a praying hands posture, amazing kicks, wall-jumps, and more. This is only practiced by monks, although they are starting to let the public learn a little."

Now either they are two ways to say an all encompassing style (Buddhist-Korean MAs), or two similar styles that are practiced by monks. But that's all I have gathered so far.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 22, 2005)

"......Sonmudo/Bulmudo is another art that uses a praying hands posture, amazing kicks, wall-jumps, and more. This is only practiced by monks, although they are starting to let the public learn a little."......" 

Don't know what these folks have been smoken, but it sounds like they watched just ONE too many episodes of KUNG FU. Do them a favor and have them turn-off the television. My recommendation is that they use a "book"--- you know, "pages", "hard or soft cover", lots print and just a few pictures---. Its amazing what you will find in books. For instance there is one called BOOK OF CORRECTIONS. This is a VERY SPECIAL "book". This kind of book is called a "translation". That means it is a book that was written in one language and then changed over into another language. In this case this book was written in a language called "Korean" and translated into "English". In that book it talks about monks who fought in the Imjin War, how and why. Now, this is a very different book than what you might find in other places. This book is full of nifty things called "facts".  Try them, you'll like them.  :idunno: 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2005)

Bruce, I am not sure to whom you are referring in your post.  I do know that I personally don't get all of my information from the internet.  I have been and continue to be blessed by having a wonderful Grandmaster and friends who have generously shared their first-hand information with me.  But, I digress....

I met an American Ex-Pat who studies Seonmudo.  I met him this past Summer in Korea where he lives with his Korean wife and her family.  He speaks Korean....fluently.  He even reads Hangul.

This is his answer to a question concerning Seonmudo and a link he provided:


<<To me, many of the forms look something like Shaolin kung fu, but less 
flowery.  There are also slower, more deliberate forms.  The sparring that 
I've seen (not much) resembled taekkyon, but in a deeper, wider stance, and 
using hand strikes.

You can see some videos here:

http://www.sunkwanmoo.com/

The intro page shows Bulgoksa temple.  Click on the text to enter the site.  
There are ten links at the lower part of the first page.  In the left set of 
links, click on the link at the very bottom.  This link is to a 
demonstration video.  It shows two forms, one short and one long.


Michael 
Seoul>>

Miles


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry, Miles. I think maybe my post WAS a bit obscure. The point that I was working to make was that rather than rely on a website, I would check out some actual published material on Korean monks and how and why they fought. I think you would be really surprised at how much of this Buddhist Monastery stuff has been really bent out of shape, thats all. 

BTW: There was also a few pages regarding the Korean Warrior Monks as members of the Righteous Armies during the Imjin War (1592-1598). See: Stephen Turnbull's  SAMURAI INVASION.  I have likewise found references to Warrior Monks during the incursions by the Mongols into Korea and guerilla activities during the dominion of the Yuan Dyn, but am having problems locating the actual materials themselves so all I have are the citations. Sorry.
 :idunno: 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2005)

No problem Bruce.  

Not a martial arts book per se, but an interesting perspective on Korean Buddhism by a Westerner (actually a Michigan woman) is "First You Shave Your Head" by Geri Larkin.  One of my students gave me this, albeit after my trip.

Take Care,

Miles


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 24, 2005)

Aahhhh, NOW you're talkin' ma language!!! artyon: 

I had not heard of the book but I'll definitely give it a tumble. 

BTW: as long as we are talking Korean Buddihism I have a recommendation of my own. Its not a book but a dissertation by a Korean national of considerable standing. Kyong-bo Seo wrote "A Study of Korean Zen Buddhism Approached Through the Chodangjip" in 1968 in partial fullfillment of his PhD. I'm not sure what a copy would cost through the Internet. I was able to borrow a copy from Temple University and it was well worth the effort if Buddhism is of interest to you.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Miles (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Bruce, I googled it and came up with many hits.  I will see if I can download a copy of it.

Miles


----------



## Ka'alako (Feb 22, 2005)

majlee95 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am new here, although I have been browsing through for quite some time. I am looking up information on Bulmudo and have had no luck as all the websites/books/videos are in Korean. From what I have gathered, Bulmudo was brought to the Korean monks by Buddhist monks from China. It would help greatly if anyone on this forum took this art/had some information.


Majlee95, no offense, but I HIGHLY, HIGHLY doubt that any real practitioners would reply -edited- or should I say more specifically, provide a great deal of factual, first-hand information. Prove me wrong, guys...  guys???


----------



## glad2bhere (Feb 22, 2005)

Dear Majlee95: 

A little while back I posted advice asking that people use more written factual material rather than rely on the more readily available Internet stuff. I think you are demonstrating what happens when folks use the most commonly accessible venues. Consider the following. 

1.) The term "Bulmudo" is pretty much of modern derivation and used to refer to what arts may have been practiced in the Buddhist community, and especially among folks dedicated to the Buddhist lifestyle such as monastics. I think its important to remember that there were no organized curriculums or "styles" ("-do") so the idea of a "Buddhist Martial Way" (lit: "Bulmudo") is kind of an oxymoron. 

2.) Most of the folks who practiced combative techniques were individuals who retired to monasteries from other lifestyles such as government or military. Their practices were used more for self-defense after the fashion of taking care of themselves when moving across the countryside or keeping tenents and slaves on monastic lands in line. I don't think you want to spend a lot of time looking for the Korean equivalent of "Shaolin Boxing". Korean monk's strength (as reported in the Imjin War) probably did not come from their fantastic fighting skills as much as from the incredible abandon for giving their all in battle fueled by the Buddhist beliefs to which they adhered. 

3.) If you are still interested in practices followed in Buddhist temples know this. 
       a.) There are extraordinarily competent monastic practitioners. They don't market their system, do seminars, run schools, compete in tournaments or otherwise pander to the pedestrian interests of outsiders. Their practice is considered a form of meditation and prayer and their skills are in the service of the monastery. 
       b.) That material which is available to the public is generally along the lines of breathing and range of motion. Perhaps you have heard of GiCheon which combined with ShinKumDo produced what we know today as Hae Dong Kum Do? GiCheon proceeds from monastic practices and utilizes various breathing methods in conjunction with 6 postures to accomplish its goals. 
       c.) SonMuDo (sometimes: "SeonMuDo") is a relatively recently catalogued system of material related to the Son (J. "Zen") monasteries in Korea. 

All in all what I would say is that MA in the Korean monasteries is a matter of record all the way back to the Mongol invasions and the first records of the warrior-monks. Just don't expect to find tons of information on it for public consumption. To get your feet FIRMLY on the ground I really would start with the Imjin War and read the little bit that Turnbull has about the warrior monks in his SAMURAI INVASION. After that you may want to read the BOOK OF CORRECTIONS which is essentially the Korean take on the same war. After that you may want to just read about the monastic life in Korea and accept what little bits about Bulmudo drip your way now and again. You might then build from there.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Ka'alako (Feb 22, 2005)

Very informative Bruce, very informative.    I will not even dare to ask you if you trained with the Korean Monastery people.


----------



## glad2bhere (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, didn't I tell you? Why, yes. 

There I was standing in the snow at the gate of the monastery. Of course all the other children were horsing around and playing games. But "I" was deep within myself, enthralled in my true Buddha-nature and seeking to become one with the Tao. Of course, seeing my ardent dedication to the One Path the monks took me into the monastery and raised me up as one of their own. I later came to America where I wandered all over the Wild West----- 

until I was appropriately medicated and found out I had fallen asleep while watching the Biography Channel's presentation on David Carradine.       

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Ka'alako (Feb 23, 2005)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Oh, didn't I tell you? Why, yes.
> 
> There I was standing in the snow at the gate of the monastery. Of course all the other children were horsing around and playing games. But "I" was deep within myself, enthralled in my true Buddha-nature and seeking to become one with the Tao. Of course, seeing my ardent dedication to the One Path the monks took me into the monastery and raised me up as one of their own. I later came to America where I wandered all over the Wild West-----
> 
> ...


 
LOL...  Ok, I'm done rolling on the floor now...


----------

